# Motor 4.5V alimentarlo Bateria 9V



## evilgoblin (Abr 5, 2013)

habia una pregunta ya generada pero no fue contestada.

Me Tengo 2 un vehiculo de juguete (barquito) que funciona con 2 motores (desconozco datos especificos de los motores).
Los mismos estan alimentados por 6 pilas D (pero son 2 grupos de 3 pilas en serie) por lo tanto son 3 pilas D (1.5V)
-~~ -
O++O
OOOO
+- -+

(algo asi seria el esquema, con los polos extremos conectados entre si)
La idea mia es conectar en vez de 6 pilas D una bateria 9V, pero tengo miedo que se caliente y se queme los motores.
Entonces fui a comprar resistencias, compre 1 resitencias de 82 Ohm 0,25W.

Lo conecte pero los motores ni se mueven y la resistencia calienta.
Para probar si eran los Watios, conecte 5 resitencias iguales en paralelo y los motores se mueven (lento, pero lo hacen) 


Entonces las preguntas serian, esta bien la resistencia de 82 Ohm? de cuantos W deberia comprar la resistencia para que funcione "normal" ? con que frecuencia se podria llegar a quemar la resistencia?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Mejor haz pwm con un 555


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 5, 2013)

Mira, si le pusieron baterias D y para colmo en paralelo es que esos motores consumen mucho. La batería de 9 V la conectes como la conectes te durará un suspiro. Usa para economía pilas recargables, solo tres o cuatro en serie. No en paralelo.


----------



## evilgoblin (Abr 5, 2013)

Muchas Gracias por sus respuestas.
mis preguntas puntuales serian:
1) Si conecto a 9V un motor que tenia 4.5V se quema? 
2) Si yo le bajo el Voltaje a 5V con una resistencia de 82 ohms, de que Watios deberia ser para que se mueva decentemente? (al parecer con 1W comienza recien a moverse )
3) Es normal que la resistencia caliente? cuanto?
Tengo baterias 9V recargables, es por eso la idea de pasarla a bateria 9V, conectar 2 en serie y alimentar los motores con eso, pero quiero estar seguro de poner una resistencia que regule el Voltaje para que no se queme y el Amperaje para que no consuma todo lo que de el motor.

MUchas Gracias, y perdonen si soy muy molesto, la verdad de Electronica tengo poco, me gusta pero siempre lo vi como un pasatiempo un poco caro x)


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 5, 2013)

Buenas. Si pones las dos baterías de 9v en serie las tensiones se suman y obtenes 18v. Tene en cuenta lo que dijeron de la corriente. Considera que una pila AA buena entrega un poco más de 2 ampere, así que es de esperarse que las D entreguen más. Una batería de 9v entrega aproximadamente 300ma.. 
otra cosa. Al poner más resistencias en paralelo no anda mejor porque aumente la potencia sino porque baja la resistencia. 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola.Si tienes dos motores y dos grupos de pilas de 4.5V, creo que cada motor es de 4.5V. es decir, un grupo de pilas alimenta un motor y el otro grupo el otro motor.[/SIZE]
Chao.elaficionado.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 6, 2013)

Otro detalle. Si reducís la tensión de una batería a la mitad con una resistencia la mitad de la corriente disponible se va a a "ir" en calor. No es por pincharte el globo pero lo veo poco probable. Principalmente por la poca corriente que pueden entregar las baterías de 9V. Igual es interesante que lo hagas para aprender un poco!

Saludos.

PD: Con el PWM que te recomendaron por allá arriba no perdés energía en calor, pero no se como habría que hacer con el tema de la tensión.


----------

